# I need an ID guys



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I just had the first person after about 9000,000,000,000 other people taking alook,tell me that my flowerhorn is a trimac.I am an absolute dumbass in this department and dont know the damn difference between the two.Would someone please tell me what the f*ck I have here.Thanks in advance ak


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It's a flowerhorn. Trimacs are called trimac for a reason...trimacs have 3 distinctive spots. And I've yet to see a true trimac in person.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Thats a flowerhorn. But it definatly has trimac blood.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

All flowerhoorns should have Trimac blood in them


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Kohan Bros. said:


> All flowerhoorns should have Trimac blood in them


Not nessarily true, texas, midas, and synspillium can and have been used, and it is possible to have a flowerhorn that does not have any Trimac genenetics. But most flowerhorns are mostly Trimac, so you are right. I meant to say that it has alot ot Trimac blood in him, enough to almost think he is a Trimac.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Tibs said:


> All flowerhoorns should have Trimac blood in them


Not nessarily true, texas, midas, and synspillium can and have been used, and it is possible to have a flowerhorn that does not have any Trimac genenetics. But most flowerhorns are mostly Trimac, so you are right. I meant to say that it has alot ot Trimac blood in him, enough to almost think he is a Trimac.
[/quote]

You like to be very very specific don't you?









I would say flowerhorn too, but when I think flowerhorn I think of something that looks very much like a trimac as flowerhorns with alot of trimac blood in them are more common. Or basically what you said..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys.I just wanted to make sure!!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> I would say flowerhorn too, but when I think flowerhorn I think of something that looks very much like a trimac as flowerhorns with alot of trimac blood in them are more common. Or basically what you said..


Thats part of the beauty of flowerhorns. For years people have admired Trimacs but knowing that they are very hard to get, but now due to flowerhorns even the average aquarist can get their hands on a Trimac-like fish with no difficulty what-so-ever. Ironically, now flowerhorn enthusiasts are excited to get flowerhorns with little or no Trimac genes. Grass is always greener on the otherside, eh









Still trimacs always seem to be so much prettier then the trimac-looking flowerhorns.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tibs said:


> I would say flowerhorn too, but when I think flowerhorn I think of something that looks very much like a trimac as flowerhorns with alot of trimac blood in them are more common. Or basically what you said..


Thats part of the beauty of flowerhorns. For years people have admired Trimacs but knowing that they are very hard to get, but now due to flowerhorns even the average aquarist can get their hands on a Trimac-like fish with no difficulty what-so-ever. Ironically, now flowerhorn enthusiasts are excited to get flowerhorns with little or no Trimac genes. Grass is always greener on the otherside, eh









Still trimacs always seem to be so much prettier then the trimac-looking flowerhorns.
[/quote]

N e one got pics of a trimac so i know at least what everyone is talking about!!!!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Males:
http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/images/trim.jumbo.jpg

http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/images/trim2.jpg

Female:

http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/images/trimac.fem.jpg


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> Males:
> http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/images/trim.jumbo.jpg
> 
> http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/images/trim2.jpg
> ...


Hey man,thanks for the links!!!!So how do you exactly tell the damn difference.With seeing that first pic,I would be entitled to say myself that my guy looks more like that one then ne so far.I always thought mine was a fh,but now i am not sure what the hell to call him!!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Would like to see if someone could answer this for me!!!!Thanks in advance!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I always scratched my head over the Rapps pics. They dont have three distinctive spots either









This is what I'd call a true trimac:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Now damnit I dont know what to think by that pic there.It looks just like mine(except for mine has more spots).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um, you kinda said it all :laugh:


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

acestro said:


> Now damnit I dont know what to think by that pic there.It looks just like mine(except for mine has more spots).


Yep, yours has more flowers (pearls), that is more or less the difference, but trimacs I do believe have more then one colour race. Either way I think that the female Trimacs are way prettier.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> Now damnit I dont know what to think by that pic there.It looks just like mine(except for mine has more spots).


Yep, yours has more flowers (pearls), that is more or less the difference, but trimacs I do believe have more then one colour race. Either way I think that the female Trimacs are way prettier.
[/quote]

Jesus christ,the more i read the more I get confused.Thanks for trying to help Tibs and everyone!!!!.Now you just said thats,mine just has more pearls/flowers And thats the only difference.So are you also implying that I have a trimac!!!







Sorry for being so ignorant!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

No, sorry to confuse you, but as said Trimacs have THREE pearls, so you indeed have a flowerhorn, but I would say your flowerhorn has a butt-load of trimac genes. Looks just the same, but with more pearls.

All in all, I would worry about it, you have an awsome looking flowerhorn and it sounds like he has alot of personality. Really pretty Trimacs are very hard to come by anyways.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tibs said:


> No, sorry to confuse you, but as said Trimacs have THREE pearls, so you indeed have a flowerhorn, but I would say your flowerhorn has a butt-load of trimac genes. Looks just the same, but with more pearls.
> 
> All in all, I would worry about it, you have an awsome looking flowerhorn and it sounds like he has alot of personality. Really pretty Trimacs are very hard to come by anyways.


Wow,thanks sooo much for clarifing that(I was leaning the other way already)!!!!I wasn't to worried about it.I just wanted to know if a was sounding like a dumbass and didn't even know my own fish-thats all.Yeah one day when I figue out how to use my camcorder and learn how to post up vids I will have some different stuff to watch....


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nice flowerhorn


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha dude said:


> nice flowerhorn


Thanks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No, I was implying that the three spots arent there. But your fish is still sweet!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> No, I was implying that the three spots arent there. But your fish is still sweet!


Thanks,Acestro!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

np, by the way, what are the prices for fish in Alaska? I'm guessing a bit higher?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> np, by the way, what are the prices for fish in Alaska? I'm guessing a bit higher?


What fish would you like to know about exactly.Yep they are a bit higher here









My tyre track at the 3 inch mark costed me around 15 dollars.My pacu at the 5 to 6 inch range cost me 18 I beleive.My4 inch ornge pike costed me $25 dollars.A 6 inch gold up here sells for $95.My big jd costed me $35now this one will kill ya I bought my silver aro at the 6 inch mark for $125.


----------



## youngbloodkennels (Jun 23, 2006)

sorry to burst your bubble but we may never know for sure...

You can thank the flower horn business for that.

Unless you manage to find out what the parents and grand parents look like.

I would say trimac but it can really be either! I remember seeing a big trimac like that in a ghetto pet store here in DC in the early 90's, i seriously doubt it was a flower horn!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

flowerhorn 100%







pretty nice one too


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

youngbloodkennels said:


> flowerhorn 100%:nod: pretty nice one too


Thanks Trigg


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> My tyre track at the 3 inch mark costed me around 15 dollars.My pacu at the 5 to 6 inch range cost me 18 I beleive.My4 inch ornge pike costed me $25 dollars.A 6 inch gold up here sells for $95.My big jd costed me $35now this one will kill ya I bought my silver aro at the 6 inch mark for $125.


Damn, those do sound higher, especially the arrow, one like that here would be like $50 tops, we have 3.5"ers at like $18 right now in the shop, hell even jardinis at 6" are at $99 right now. Although the orange pike sounds like a pretty good pick up at that price.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Tibs said:


> My tyre track at the 3 inch mark costed me around 15 dollars.My pacu at the 5 to 6 inch range cost me 18 I beleive.My4 inch ornge pike costed me $25 dollars.A 6 inch gold up here sells for $95.My big jd costed me $35now this one will kill ya I bought my silver aro at the 6 inch mark for $125.


Damn, those do sound higher, especially the arrow, one like that here would be like $50 tops, we have 3.5"ers at like $18 right now in the shop, hell even jardinis at 6" are at $99 right now. Although the orange pike sounds like a pretty good pick up at that price.
[/quote]
Yea damn 6" for 125, u got ripped next time pm me i will get u good fish for alot less and i will ship them, I was going to buy a 24" silver aro (very hard to come across around here) for 150$ and I bought a silver 3" for 20$, and my old jardini got him at about 3" for 50$ that was the most I ever payed for a fish damn 9" oscars are 30-35$ here. You got a nice ass FH (as with all your other fish) I woauld say your FH is nice than than the pic of the trimac someone posted, I find more spots looks nicer.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> Yea damn 6" for 125, u got ripped next time pm me i will get u good fish for alot less and i will ship them, I was going to buy a 24" silver aro (very hard to come across around here) for 150$ and I bought a silver 3" for 20$, and my old jardini got him at about 3" for 50$ that was the most I ever payed for a fish damn 9" oscars are 30-35$ here. You got a nice ass FH (as with all your other fish) I woauld say your FH is nice than than the pic of the trimac someone posted, I find more spots looks nicer.


I wouldn't nessesarily say he got ripped off, its just that fish (and from what I've heard, everything else) is expensive in alaska.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

those AK prices sound exactly what they charge for those same fish, but in wisconsin.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tibs said:


> those AK prices sound exactly what they charge for those same fish, but in wisconsin.


Whats a 125 gal bare tank cost from around there!!!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> those AK prices sound exactly what they charge for those same fish, but in wisconsin.


Yeah I recently visited Wisconsin and I was very suprised at the prices on fish there, its like damn I'll just take my business across the border :laugh: Although lace rock was only $2.09 a pound.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd predict a bigger difference in fish cost as opposed to tank cost.

But that's me assuming there's at least one place in Alaska that builds aquaria...

Arowana arent usually bred in captivity. Anyone in Alaska could start crankin' out JDs with the right set-ups. Fish breeding is probably a worthwhile endeavor there.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> I'd predict a bigger difference in fish cost as opposed to tank cost.
> 
> But that's me assuming there's at least one place in Alaska that builds aquaria...
> 
> Arowana arent usually bred in captivity. Anyone in Alaska could start crankin' out JDs with the right set-ups. Fish breeding is probably a worthwhile endeavor there.


I have found only one person up here to build tanks,and from i have heard he isn't worth the time nor the money!!!!Tanks up here is outrageous compared to the lower 48.Just for instance my 125 gal I have over 3 grand invested into it(and it's nothing special)I highly doubt n e one in the lower 48 has spent that on a basic 125 gal :rasp: Dont even want to talk about a 180 gal setup up here.Lets just say that you could easily buy a 450 500 gal for the price I have to pay for a bare 180 gal tank.







Certain fish can not be aquired up here with out having to mail order!!!!I can get certain fish like fh,eel's,convicts,pike some oddball stuff as well ,but they will not be the best of quality!!!!Breeding can be done but the store's are tight up here and will not pay much at all for fry.It isn't worth the time nor money to invest into doing that either!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well i got to the bottom of it,yes he is a fh,with very strong trimac genes.I am told that this guy is one of the original zz's!!!!!!(fhusa)


----------

